# Century Excalibur C



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Brand New, Excalibur C Still in un opened tube that was shipped in. Specs, Photos and description ( http://www.centurysea.co.uk).. 

Located in S. Florida $600.00. will ship at buyers request.

Thank you for Looking.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

That is a great rod!


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Also have a brand new Century T800 for sale. $600.00 Thank for looking. jc


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Offers on the Excalibur C ?. Thanks for looking.


----------



## coosaw68 (Jul 24, 2018)

Will you please post some pics?


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

View attachment 57445


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Rod or blank?


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

ROD Complete from factory as new with carry case


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Reduced $525.00


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Excalibur C and T800 reduced to $500.. Zziplex M4 Evo Bill Dance Build from the U.K Mint condition with new Zziplex bag, $525. Thanks


----------

